# California state income tax



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

For you pollinators, like me, who take your bees to California to pollinate almonds, do you pay California state income tax? A couple local beekeepers (one is an accountant) told me they are going to start paying California income taxes even though they live in Utah because California is bankrupt and is going to start getting money anywhere they can and they don't want to be on the wrong side when California start "grasping." Anyway, I've always paid my Utah and federal income taxes, much to my chagrine, but never considered having to pay an income tax in California.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes, I have, for as long as I've been pollinating out there, as per advice from my accountant.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I believe our bees are "leased" to the broker and HE pays the CA income tax. Our payment is an expense to him. We pay WI and FED income tax.
Sheri


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Don't forget to file and pay your unsecured personal property tax, too. That goes to the county where your bees are.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

pahvantpiper said:


> For you pollinators, like me, who take your bees to California to pollinate almonds, do you pay California state income tax? A couple local beekeepers (one is an accountant) told me they are going to start paying California income taxes even though they live in Utah because California is bankrupt and is going to start getting money anywhere they can and they don't want to be on the wrong side when California start "grasping." Anyway, I've always paid my Utah and federal income taxes, much to my chagrine, but never considered having to pay an income tax in California.


twenty odd years ago I sold my farm in california. I had depreciated the trees down to about nothing. so all is well farm sold made money.......wrong....AZ and calif. got into a whizzing contest over the capitol gains allocated to each state as a percent of how long i had lived in each state that year.I felt like a greased pig caught in the middle. Calif layed a whopper fine and late fees on me. took almost a year to get straightend out. In the end cal was willing to settle for 900 bucks, I said I didnt owe it. My CPA offered to beat me around the head and face if I didnt get a check in the mail asap. so I paid it. Long way to say they will follow you, be sure of what your doing.... good luck GB


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> I believe our bees are "leased" to the broker and HE pays the CA income tax. Our payment is an expense to him. We pay WI and FED income tax.
> Sheri


Ditto. I have done contract work in about every state and never pay the taxes in those states. Your tax is based on your residency not where the check came from or work was performed. It would be insane for you to expect a trucker to pay each state he hauled to.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

"It would be insane for you to expect a trucker to pay each state he hauled to." 

I think truckers do, in fact, have to do this. Don't they pay each state depending upon the miles they spend in each state? At least that's how a trucker explained it to me. That's probably not an income tax though.

Sheri, I don't work through a broker, I lease directly to the farm. Does that make a difference?

My accountant, who is a California resident, doesn't think I have to pay income tax to Cali. But he's looking into it. Pretty pathetic state of affairs when the laws are so stupid proffessionals can't seem to agree. Reminds me of trucking bees or other agriculture and the cops, who are supossed to know the rules, all have different ideas on what is and isn't OK. You have to have the law with you to show them. 

Sometimes I shake my head in disgust. It seems harder and harder for the small business to be successful...but I digress.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

My husband works in Missouri and we live in Illinois. We always have to pay state tax to both states, because his paycheck comes from MO.


----------



## Susan (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, when we had out trucking company, we had to pay income tax for the states that the income came from, not the states we went thru. Like Tom said property tax on all bee euipment for us CA beekeepers.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

pahvantpiper said:


> Sheri, I don't work through a broker, I lease directly to the farm. Does that make a difference?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know but it might, since you don't have a broker to pay his due. One would think CA would be sending notices to all us out of staters if they thought we should be paying taxes. It's not like we started sending bees out there yesterday.
> ...


----------

